# How do I connect a subwoofer to my RCA RS-2501 stereo system?



## temporarily (Sep 2, 2009)

I have a passive subwoofer from an old theatre system and I wanted to hook it up with my stereo system. 

The subwoofer is just a woofer inside a wooden box, it doesn't have a built in amplifier. I don't know what cable I have to use since my subwoofer doesn't have an RCA output you just connect the ends of a cable wire to it.

I had to make the pictures smaller because they were too big to be uploaded.


----------



## temporarily (Sep 2, 2009)

Here's some more pictures


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Go with the second pic connector.

BG


----------



## temporarily (Sep 2, 2009)

Basementgeek said:


> Go with the second pic connector.
> 
> BG


I don't understand? I was asking what kind of cable I'm suppose to use to connect the subwoofer to the stereo. Can I only use a powered subwoofer than? Is there an RCA cable that can connect to that connection on my subwoofer?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

That output will only support a powered sub.


----------



## amerillove (Feb 9, 2010)

Anyways, Is there an RCA cable that can connect to that connection on my sub woofer?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Even if you kludged one together it won't work. The sub needs to be self-powered.


----------



## temporarily (Sep 2, 2009)

amerillove said:


> Anyways, Is there an RCA cable that can connect to that connection on my sub woofer?


I have an RCA cable that can connect to my subwoofer and then to my stereo but when I connected it to my stereo nothing happened.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Because there's only 4v and almost no watts coming from that output.


----------

